# Access Datenbank AutoWert zurücksetzen



## daywalkertp (28. Oktober 2002)

Wie setze ich einen AutoWert von einer Access Datenbank wieder zurück??? Also damit der dann wieder von 1 anfängt zu zählen...


- Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Oktober 2002)

du musst in der entwurfsansicht der tabelle das feld einmal löschen und ein neues mit gleichen eigenschaften einfügen. dazu brauchst du noch nichtmal den inhalt der tabelle löschen.
eine andere möglichkeit gibt es soweit ich weiss nicht. aber autowert-felder machen über kurz oder lang eh nur probleme.


----------



## Deemax (29. Oktober 2002)

Ich glaube Access gibt alle unbenutzten Werte > als der letzte Wert frei wenn du die Datenbank komprimierst.


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Oktober 2002)

> Ich glaube Access gibt alle unbenutzten Werte > als der letzte Wert frei wenn du die Datenbank komprimierst.


stimmt, das funktioniert auch. gut zu wissen.


----------

